# 4-17 [Insane Night with the Crew]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

*The Report: *
Friday night was Andrew's last night here. *The mission was simple:* get Andrew on some fish that he'd not soon forget, since he won't be back to Florida for at least another year. We had to make it a good trip. Captain Josh did nothing less than a stellar job at that. Insane night with the boys with enough great times to remember for a long time to come. 

*What Were We Using?*
Matrix Shad, Vortex Shad, Gulp Jerk Shad, Gulp Squid, topwater jerkbaits, & a sweet fly I tied up the night before all produced fish. Sight casting was the name of the game for the majority of the 25 that we caught. 

*Tally for the Night: *

*Team Back it Up* - _14 bulls_
*Me:* 28.5'', 30'', 36.25'', 36.75'', & the fattest 38.75'' I've ever seen (22.5'' girth)
*Josh: * 27.75'', 30'', 30'', 31'', 33'', 33.5'', 35.5'', 36'', & 38''

*Team Rekt:* _11 bulls_ 
*Andrew:* 31'', 31'', 32'', 33'', 35'', & 39'' *Way to go on the longest fish of the night buddy! :thumbup:*
*Nathan:* Chunky 14'' mangrove, 28'', 29.5'', 31'', 32'', & 35.5'' 

Tight lines everyone.

*All photos courtesy of my new Nikon D3300. *


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Second set of photos.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

THIRD set of photos......


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

& the next set.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Still going...


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Only a few more, I promise....


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Andrew fished so hard on his last night here that he ripped his boxers in half. Now that's a real fisherman if you ask me.

Or maybe he's just 5' tall & ripped them when he was trying to step up onto the bow... :whistling:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

:boxing:Go hard or go home:hurt:

:devil2:The Volatile / Revo Torro Nacl 60 is Back in a mean way throwin nothing but 6"+ top waters getting completely crushed, riped, and exploded on. She handles it well and performs above par. Next blackfin tuna and AJs


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Awesome fish & photo's. Ya'll tore 'em up.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Great night guys!!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> :boxing:Go hard or go home:hurt:
> 
> :devil2:The Volatile / Revo Torro Nacl 60 is Back in a mean way throwin nothing but 6"+ top waters getting completely crushed, riped, and exploded on. She handles it well and performs above par. Next blackfin tuna and AJs


Killer night for sure!

My Revo Toro is itchin' to get on some blackfin. The St. Croix she's on would whoop one. :thumbup:


----------



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

what a night, great report


----------



## Sheepshead25 (Mar 30, 2015)

Insanity. Well done, fella's.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Yep...
Another good night of catchin


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Why is it u guys catch more fish on guys night out when I don't go then when I do I must be bad luck :/


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Where's the picture of my mangrove??


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Where's the picture of my mangrove??


My bad buddy, here she is! Fixed your tally for the night as well.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Awesome work once again...great times to remember! Team 153 is heading out Kingfishing today...heard their on fire or at least Smoking lol...


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> :boxing:Go hard or go home:hurt:
> 
> :devil2:The Volatile / Revo Torro Nacl 60 is Back in a mean way throwin nothing but 6"+ top waters getting completely crushed, riped, and exploded on. She handles it well and performs above par. Next blackfin tuna and AJs


Josh: Is that a bone colored Heddon One Knocker Spook???


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Neighbor and I will be launching from the graffitti bridge at approx. 1800hrs. My NaCl-60/Volatile combo will have a new lure tied to it - a Tsunami Flasher Spoon, 5" long w/ a 6/0 hook bolted into it. Maybe the lights will make the spoon "FLASH" well enough for a strike...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Allen
Its a XL Heddon spook; not sure of the knocker? From my knowledge and memory it doesn't have a knocker, raddle or bearing. 

You have to check out River to Seas ( R2S ) whooper plopper I lost mine on a fish rubbin the pillings. Much louder way easier to use and throw and you get twice as many strikes that are way more violent.

Good luck out there, its a blast. Catch them up

By the way if ever interested in joining me at the mile one day or night let me know. Ive learned alot about the mile the past year fishing it, techniques, tactics, lure and line selection, moon and tide, boat position exc... anybody can catch a bull red only some can keep the lines tight throughout the duration of the trip


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Desert Eagle said:


> Neighbor and I will be launching from the graffitti bridge at approx. 1800hrs. My NaCl-60/Volatile combo will have a new lure tied to it - a Tsunami Flasher Spoon, 5" long w/ a 6/0 hook bolted into it. Maybe the lights will make the spoon "FLASH" well enough for a strike...


Good luck man! The fish are starting to shift their interest from the microbait/glass minnows that owned the bay this past month to menhaden & eels, so that spoon should do the trick. Big lures prevailed last night out at Sykes!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Thx guys - I just may have to take you up on the offer. Maybe I can show you a thing or two about catching Bull Reds!!! 

My plans have changed. I can't make it tonight!!! (DANG IT!!!)


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Desert Eagle said:


> My plans have changed. I can't make it tonight!!! (DANG IT!!!)


Bummer! Hey man, no worries. I'll be out on the water tonight with my buddy Bill. We'll be sure to hook into some for ya!  Leaving the Stradics & the Revo Toro at home though. Gonna be throwing the buggy whip all night!


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

It was great seeing you guys out there. We ended up with 5 total and missed 2. Not the ridiculous production you guys had, but y'all have a lot more experience in the boat. Actually- how in the hell do you fish in that little boat with all those guys! If I had that many dudes in my boat, we'd all be fishing to see who had to swim back. 

Anyway- always great to see you guys and my step-dad was laughing about the "HOOKED UP!" coming out of the dark for days.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

NoleAnimal said:


> It was great seeing you guys out there. We ended up with 5 total and missed 2. Not the ridiculous production you guys had, but y'all have a lot more experience in the boat. Actually- how in the hell do you fish in that little boat with all those guys! If I had that many dudes in my boat, we'd all be fishing to see who had to swim back.
> 
> Anyway- always great to see you guys and my step-dad was laughing about the "HOOKED UP!" coming out of the dark for days.


Great seeing you guys too man, & glad you got into some good fish as well! Honestly the bite died down as it got later. We picked up a lot of our 25 fish earlier in the evening. You guys probably would have hung into a bunch more if you were there during the better portion of the bite too! 

Hahaha, 4 dudes all sight casting from the bow on the Mako is how we roll! It gets a little dicey with me fly casting, Josh throwing topwater, Mitch throwing a big spoon, & Nathan or Donnie throwing Matrix, but we all make it work! :thumbsup:

& I literally just started laughing again when I saw that you mentioned Josh yelling "HOOKED UP!!!!" Gotta love it! :thumbup:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

In all reality I probably only need one square foot on the bow and im good. We sometimes have all 4 people on the bow hahaha fly fishing jigging and throwing topwater its controlled chaos


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm about to order a NaCl-50HS to go with my NaCl-60 and my Revo Inshore. But I've really been considering trying out a whip. Seen lotsa stuff on u-tube plus some fellow anglers in VA used 'em in Cheasapeake Bay on some really whopper Stripers.

I'll be looking for another exciting report in the morning. I hope you don't regret leaving the SALT (NaCl) behind!!!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Desert Eagle said:


> I'm about to order a NaCl-50HS to go with my NaCl-60 and my Revo Inshore. But I've really been considering trying out a whip. Seen lotsa stuff on u-tube plus some fellow anglers in VA used 'em in Cheasapeake Bay on some really whopper Stripers.
> 
> I'll be looking for another exciting report in the morning. I hope you don't regret leaving the SALT (NaCl) behind!!!


ORDER. THE. WHIP! I promise you won't regret it man. Those bulls are an absolute BLAST on the fly! Nothing cooler than making a perfect cast on a cruiser & watching her inhale that fly either, trust me. :thumbup:

& order that NaCl50 too. Love mine, she's a beast!


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

Sawyer! Had a blast fishing with you and Nathan again! Josh! Thanks for getting me out on the boat again twice in the short time I was there! Definitely a night I won't forget! Oh, and if anyone wants to say you can't fish from the back of the boat then they're just not doing it right ? trolled that eel behind the boat and I was killin it!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

CrazedFisher said:


> Sawyer! Had a blast fishing with you and Nathan again! Josh! Thanks for getting me out on the boat again twice in the short time I was there! Definitely a night I won't forget! Oh, and if anyone wants to say you can't fish from the back of the boat then they're just not doing it right ? trolled that eel behind the boat and I was killin it!


Glad you had a great time man! We all miss ya & we're looking forward to your next trip down here bro!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

We NEED another night like this sometime before I drive back to Wisconsin next week...


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

When do u drive back


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Reel fishing girl 86 said:


> When do u drive back


May 7th. I'm staying longer so that I can help move into the new apartment on the 6th!


----------

